# Schwinn Fastback question



## Jpcdds (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello all... did they make the Schwinn Fastback in the silver or silver mist color?  If so which years? Thanks John


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 12, 2018)

They didn't make one in Silver Mist. They did make the Manta Ray in Silver Mist, maybe the bike you are thinking of is the Manta Ray.


----------



## Jpcdds (Aug 13, 2018)

Did schwinn ever allow custom paint jobs? Let’s say someone wanted a specific color typically not available in a specific model year?


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 13, 2018)

Not on a new bike order, however dealers could order replacement frames and forks in colors that were not available on new bikes.


----------



## Jpcdds (Aug 15, 2018)

The main reason I was asking is someone near me was selling a silver 74 Fastback with an added on 5 speed.  It has been for sale for awhile and i didn’t pay much attention as my focus has been on manta rays.  I would always come back to it and it finally clicked I had never seen a silver one before.  I asked the guy for some close up pictures of the chain guard and the black schwinn label and asked him if the emblems felt raised  or smooth to the touch to verify if they were decals are original hence the paint being original.  After initially responding to me and trying to sell this bike for well over a month he wouldn’t answer my emails and then pulled the ad.  I did snap one picture of the bike from the pictures he had posted and it looks to me the paint may have been original as the Schwinn emblem looks like it is starting to yellow around the lettering that is common for my manta rays and in particular my silver mist.  Here’s the picture of the Schwinn...let me know what you think????


----------



## Jpcdds (Aug 15, 2018)

And the chain guard


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm all for the idea it's a repaint. In my stash of old Schwinn decals I have a few that are already yellowed. It does somewhat look like the chain guard has a decal with a slight yellowing starting at the back of the H in Schwinn and runs to the word Fastback. Really bad picture though.


----------



## Jpcdds (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah it was a snapshot of a snapshot.  I just wish i could have gotten to see it in person and find out for sure if it was some holy grail of Fastbacks lol!


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 15, 2018)

Kool Lemon and Sunset Orange were the only colors in 74, they never made a Silver Mist Fastback


----------

